# Your experience with HGH



## Godfather2112

Hello! Today there a lot of different options of taking growth hormone.
Guys who have experience with GH please share your experience, results, dosages, and taking options for different purposes.


----------



## Godfather2112

I still haven't decide exactly what kind of GH I'll buy. I want to start cycle for weight gain ... 
It's hard to decide what kind of GH should I buy cause some people use one kind of GH other guys said that it's mistake and you should use *this one* and so on ... 
And it become some kind of problem for me .


----------



## PillarofBalance

Godfather2112 said:


> I still haven't decide exactly what kind of GH I'll buy. I want to start cycle for weight gain ...
> It's hard to decide what kind of GH should I buy cause some people use one kind of GH other guys said that it's mistake and you should use *this one* and so on ...
> And it become some kind of problem for me .


Well if it's real growth then it doesn't matter the brand. Problem is there is a ton of fake growth out there.

Also unless you plan to stack a ton of it with aas and insulin growth won't do much for muscle gains.


----------



## Mike Arnold

Godfather2112 said:


> I still haven't decide exactly what kind of GH I'll buy. I want to start cycle for weight gain ...
> It's hard to decide what kind of GH should I buy cause some people use one kind of GH other guys said that it's mistake and you should use *this one* and so on ...
> And it become some kind of problem for me .



I completely agree with PillarofBalance. 
As for me I use only pharma GH just for protecting myself from fakes there are also a lot of fake pharma GH but not so much as usual. And It's important to have some money for full cycle and if you want to run GH you should do it for a long period.


----------



## Godfather2112

Mike Arnold said:


> I completely agree with PillarofBalance.
> As for me I use only pharma GH just for protecting myself from fakes there are also a lot of fake pharma GH but not so much as usual. And It's important to have some money for full cycle and if you want to run GH you should do it for a long period.



Ok understood. Money isn't a problem if it real pharma GH. 
I heard that real pharma GH is quite expensive and also there are a lot of fakes, as you said every source want to make money on that . So it's  really difficult for me to make the right choice . 
If it's not a secret could you tell me what kind of GH do you prefer to use?


----------



## juuced

I get Omnitrope GH from my TRT doctor.  Its farm grade right from the pharmacy so I its not fake.  Actually I know its not fake cause Ive been using it for over 2 years and can see and feel the results.  its as costly as having a second mortgage !!!


----------



## gymrat827

i run good, good stuff from china, about 4iu a day.  typically 5on, 2off to help with water and carpel tunnel.  I see solid recovery, joint help (which i badly need) but mainly recovery and nutrient partitioning effects when i toss in a lil bit of slin post WO. 

when i use US stuff i go 1.5/2iu ED, no sides at all, but i can barely afford 1 BMW, US gh is like having a 2nd 5 series lease payment a month so its only a treat here n there. 


in short, if your going to start using it, make sure you have the funds for 1 solid year of use.  Or just wait til you do........Im kinda young to be running it & when i was even younger and was only using it for 4-6 months at a time, i wish i would have spent that cash elsewhere.  


GL


----------



## Mike Arnold

I'm running Novotrop cycle. My buddy use it for long time and recommend me to try it. 
And I must say I was surprised but result is good. 
Since this kind of GH was new to me I decided to make some serum/IGF-1 tests and according to them it's real phama quality product.
So as you said money isn't a big problem for you, now you have some new variants here . Good Luck ! ))


----------



## brutus79

HDH said:


> Hey man, I'm interested in the serum and IGF scores for pharma. I just want to do a comparison against some generics.
> 
> H


My training partner runs seros and gets tested regularly. When running generics he would do a glutes pin of 10iu and get blood pulled 3 hours later and score 25-25 on serum testing. When he started the seros he did a glute pin of 10iu and scored a 2 on a serum test. After talking to some people they told him to do a delt pin instead of a glute (something about pharm product being assimilated quicker) and when he did that he scored around 25 on a couple different occasions. As far as igf when he pinned 4iu ed seros he popped @390, 6iu @580 and now that he is running 9iu he just scored 924. I can pm you the link to the tests on meso if you are interested- don't really feel like digging if the recap is enough.


----------



## HDH

brutus79 said:


> My training partner runs seros and gets tested regularly. When running generics he would do a glutes pin of 10iu and get blood pulled 3 hours later and score 25-25 on serum testing. When he started the seros he did a glute pin of 10iu and scored a 2 on a serum test. After talking to some people they told him to do a delt pin instead of a glute (something about pharm product being assimilated quicker) and when he did that he scored around 25 on a couple different occasions. As far as igf when he pinned 4iu ed seros he popped @390, 6iu @580 and now that he is running 9iu he just scored 924. I can pm you the link to the tests on meso if you are interested- don't really feel like digging if the recap is enough.


I appreciate man, good stuff.

No need to dig anything up.

The generics I'm running just scored a 20 and IGF will be done in another week or two at 5iu ed.

H


----------



## brutus79

HDH said:


> I appreciate man, good stuff.
> 
> No need to dig anything up.
> 
> The generics I'm running just scored a 20 and IGF will be done in another week or two at 5iu ed.
> 
> H


I can barely afford the growth personally- I have to get tested vicariously through him lol. I'm defiantly interested in igf scores. Hk/tp greys or something private?


----------



## gymrat827

brutus79 said:


> My training partner runs seros and gets tested regularly. When running generics he would do a glutes pin of 10iu and get blood pulled 3 hours later and score 25-25 on serum testing. When he started the seros he did a glute pin of 10iu and scored a 2 on a serum test. After talking to some people they told him to do a delt pin instead of a glute (something about pharm product being assimilated quicker) and when he did that he scored around 25 on a couple different occasions. As far as igf when he pinned 4iu ed seros he popped @390, 6iu @580 and now that he is running 9iu he just scored 924. I can pm you the link to the tests on meso if you are interested- don't really feel like digging if the recap is enough.



the sero's will test to be like double the generics.  ive just switched to generics from sero's and its like my world is upside down.......


just getting use to it. 



prepare yourself.


----------



## gymrat827

curtisvill said:


> Why did you switch?  What generics are you using now?



re habbing house.  already @ 19k, still have lots to go.  

my pockets only go so deep.  On some blue tops now.  More water, but doing 5on, 2off to combat that.


----------



## curtisvill

gymrat827 said:


> re habbing house.  already @ 19k, still have lots to go.
> 
> my pockets only go so deep.  On some blue tops now.  More water, but doing 5on, 2off to combat that.



I feel you on the house rehab, we are about to do the master bathroom and my daughter's bathroom. It definitely gets expensive. The water retention was one of the main reason I switched from generics to pharma.


----------



## Mike Arnold

I don't know why but I'm can't add the pic with my serum/IGF-1 test into my post:32 (8):
When I'm trying to add it I see the message : Upload of file is failed ... 
WTF?


----------



## Mike Arnold

HDH said:


> Hey man, I'm interested in the serum and IGF scores for pharma. I just want to do a comparison against some generics.
> 
> H



I don't know why but I'm can't add the pic with my serum/IGF-1 test into my post:32 (8):
When I'm trying to add it I see the message : Upload of file is failed ... 
WTF?


----------



## wabbitt

Mike Arnold said:


> Ok. Uploaded it on photobucket. But I can't post links till I haven't 20 posts ...



So Mike Arnold and UrbanGorilla are one in the same?  Oh, nevermind.  I see where you were trying to add pics too.


----------



## Godfather2112

Mike Arnold said:


> I'm running Novotrop cycle. My buddy use it for long time and recommend me to try it.
> And I must say I was surprised but result is good.
> Since this kind of GH was new to me I decided to make some serum/IGF-1 tests and according to them it's real phama quality product.
> So as you said money isn't a big problem for you, now you have some new variants here . Good Luck ! ))



Thanks , recently found it and site looks pretty fine. But also I would like to see your tests bro . 
So I'll be wait until you make 20 posts and share us with those tests.


----------



## GSgator

I've ran 2 cycles of growth. The first cycle was about 12 months .I was in the best shape of my life and what I really liked was most of my little nagging pains were gone. I found out in 08 I destroyed my lower back just years of construction and stupid young Mentality of lift big to get big us older guys know your joints can't keep up with the muscle gains while running AAS but that's another thread lol so point being I could kill the gym and my back would give me zero problems I got to were I was even doing 2 a days and still nothing that was the most impressive part of it. So the sides I got were my hands would go numb nothing big but annoying my ring finger on my left hand was also numb the entire time.

So my second run was shit I spent a good 3 g's and it was mostly all  bunk but out of all the bunk kits I did score 4 kits that were the best hgh I have ever ran and it was hell matter of fact I still have 50iu in the fridge. I got super bloated and my hands were so ****ed up I have never felt pain like that in my life after 30 days of only sleeping 3 hrs a night I had to stop. Every night when I laid down my hands would hurt so bad I had to get up to walk around it would take a good half hour of being up for my hands and fingers to stop throbbing so when I would lay back down 20 min later same thing I did that till the sun came up and it was time for work. All I got were cat naps. I started with 5iu's  a day since everything else was bunk I even lowered it to 2 iu's a day but by then I needed to sleep so I just stopped. From what I gathered it seems like there's is good hgh around so I want to try another cycle and since my wife's is finally out of school I think this run will be for a long time I will only use it for its anti aging qualities so 2-4iu 5on 2 off will be my protcol.


----------



## HDH

GSgator said:


> I've ran 2 cycles of growth. The first cycle was about 12 months .I was in the best shape of my life and what I really liked was most of my little nagging pains were gone. I found out in 08 I destroyed my lower back just years of construction and stupid young Mentality of lift big to get big us older guys know your joints can't keep up with the muscle gains while running AAS but that's another thread lol so point being I could kill the gym and my back would give me zero problems I got to were I was even doing 2 a days and still nothing that was the most impressive part of it. So the sides I got were my hands would go numb nothing big but annoying my ring finger on my left hand was also numb the entire time.
> 
> So my second run was shit I spent a good 3 g's and it was mostly all  bunk but out of all the bunk kits I did score 4 kits that were the best hgh I have ever ran and it was hell matter of fact I still have 50iu in the fridge. I got super bloated and my hands were so ****ed up I have never felt pain like that in my life after 30 days of only sleeping 3 hrs a night I had to stop. Every night when I laid down my hands would hurt so bad I had to get up to walk around it would take a good half hour of being up for my hands and fingers to stop throbbing so when I would lay back down 20 min later same thing I did that till the sun came up and it was time for work. All I got were cat naps. I started with 5iu's  a day since everything else was bunk I even lowered it to 2 iu's a day but by then I needed to sleep so I just stopped. From what I gathered it seems like there's is good hgh around so I want to try another cycle and since my wife's is finally out of school I think this run will be for a long time I will only use it for its anti aging qualities so 2-4iu 5on 2 off will be my protcol.


My hands have been f'd up for about a year now. My fingers will stick on my right hand. I do have a mild CTS though without it and GH just brings it out. Only sore in the mornings or when my hands aren't active for a while. If you were in construction for some years, you might have CTS as well.

If you want a good generic, get it from the same guy I do, you've been around and have the access. You will be happy with it. It just tested Serum at almost 20 and IGF levels are being tested this week.

H


----------



## gymrat827

GSgator said:


> I've ran 2 cycles of growth. The first cycle was about 12 months .I was in the best shape of my life and what I really liked was most of my little nagging pains were gone. I found out in 08 I destroyed my lower back just years of construction and stupid young Mentality of lift big to get big us older guys know your joints can't keep up with the muscle gains while running AAS but that's another thread lol so point being I could kill the gym and my back would give me zero problems I got to were I was even doing 2 a days and still nothing that was the most impressive part of it. So the sides I got were my hands would go numb nothing big but annoying my ring finger on my left hand was also numb the entire time.
> 
> So my second run was shit I spent a good 3 g's and it was mostly all  bunk but out of all the bunk kits I did score 4 kits that were the best hgh I have ever ran and it was hell matter of fact I still have 50iu in the fridge. I got super bloated and my hands were so ****ed up I have never felt pain like that in my life after 30 days of only sleeping 3 hrs a night I had to stop. Every night when I laid down my hands would hurt so bad I had to get up to walk around it would take a good half hour of being up for my hands and fingers to stop throbbing so when I would lay back down 20 min later same thing I did that till the sun came up and it was time for work. All I got were cat naps. I started with 5iu's  a day since everything else was bunk I even lowered it to 2 iu's a day but by then I needed to sleep so I just stopped. From what I gathered it seems like there's is good hgh around so I want to try another cycle and since my wife's is finally out of school I think this run will be for a long time I will only use it for its anti aging qualities so 2-4iu 5on 2 off will be my protcol.



if you find some US stuff.  its triple the price from the shit coming out of china, but the sides dont start til 4iu-5iu and they are nothing like your saying.  Mild hand issues, good sleep, some bloat from water, but like you describe in your 1st GH cycle.......you prolly got US stuff then.

getting more of that and running a lower dose is where its at.  3iu, everyday is where id be.  Even add 1.5 more IU 1st thing in the AM if your budget allows for it.  thats when your really going to see it shine (after 100 days of course)


----------



## Bust My Ass

fda gh is a game changer.  ive used up to 20 iu per day of serostim and norditropin, (seperately)  over the course of 13 months i went from 210lbs at 10%bf to 245lbs at 6% bf at a height of 5'11.  i also used 60iu of novorapid everyday.  the worst sides at those dosages is extreme lethargy.  i had to start using adderall or else i would just sleep all day.  literally. 

makes u realize the abuse the pros put their body through considering they are high doses of slin and gh+  4-7 grams of gear per week for years


----------



## Spongy

Bust My Ass said:


> fda gh is a game changer.  ive used up to 20 iu per day of serostim and norditropin, (seperately)  over the course of 13 months i went from 210lbs at 10%bf to 245lbs at 6% bf at a height of 5'11.  i also used 60iu of novorapid everyday.  the worst sides at those dosages is extreme lethargy.  i had to start using adderall or else i would just sleep all day.  literally.
> 
> makes u realize the abuse the pros put their body through considering they are high doses of slin and gh+  4-7 grams of gear per week for years



Wtf.  60iu and 4-7 grams?  I work with pros and I've never had a pro use that much jesus christ


----------



## Bust My Ass

Spongy said:


> Wtf.  60iu and 4-7 grams?  I work with pros and I've never had a pro use that much jesus christ


my bad, i was referring to olympia contenders


----------



## GSgator

Bust My Ass said:


> fda gh is a game changer.  ive used up to 20 iu per day of serostim and norditropin, (seperately)  over the course of 13 months i went from 210lbs at 10%bf to 245lbs at 6% bf at a height of 5'11.  i also used 60iu of novorapid everyday.  the worst sides at those dosages is extreme lethargy.  i had to start using adderall or else i would just sleep all day.  literally.
> 
> makes u realize the abuse the pros put their body through considering they are high doses of slin and gh+  4-7 grams of gear per week for years


Damn bro you have a high tolerance I can't even imagine 4iu's had my hands all Fked up


----------



## HDH

Bust My Ass said:


> fda gh is a game changer.  ive used up to 20 iu per day of serostim and norditropin, (seperately)  over the course of 13 months i went from 210lbs at 10%bf to 245lbs at 6% bf at a height of 5'11.  i also used 60iu of novorapid everyday.  the worst sides at those dosages is extreme lethargy.  i had to start using adderall or else i would just sleep all day.  literally.
> 
> makes u realize the abuse the pros put their body through considering they are high doses of slin and gh+  4-7 grams of gear per week for years



That HG GH is pretty expensive. What was it costing you per week?

How long did you run it for?

The most I've run is 10iu but generic. Couldn't keep it up to long though, my pockets aren't so deep.

H


----------



## Bust My Ass

HDH said:


> That HG GH is pretty expensive. What was it costing you per week?
> 
> How long did you run it for?
> 
> The most I've run is 10iu but generic. Couldn't keep it up to long though, my pockets aren't so deep.
> 
> H


20iu cost me 1000$/week  I that for 6 months.  I did 10iu the 7 months before that.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bust My Ass said:


> 20iu cost me 1000$/week  I that for 6 months.  I did 10iu the 7 months before that.


I have ran high dose gh a couple years ago. Back when HK had the good rips.  I never saw much for results at all.  I have a friend now who runs only sero. Offered me a few bottles to see how I would respond.

At this point I don't care about size and I compete in PL. Just looking for recovery from it. He says I will notice the difference after the first couple shots. 

Really makes you wonder wtf is in that Chinese generic shit.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> I have ran high dose gh a couple years ago. Back when HK had the good rips.  I never saw much for results at all.  I have a friend now who runs only sero. Offered me a few bottles to see how I would respond.
> 
> At this point I don't care about size and I compete in PL. Just looking for recovery from it. He says I will notice the difference after the first couple shots.
> 
> *Really makes you wonder wtf is in that Chinese generic shit.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ive had very mixed results with the stuff coming out of china.  very hit or miss.
> 
> 
> 
> sero's are just awesome tho, id love to be able to run 5iu a day for 10 wks or so.


----------



## Bust My Ass

PillarofBalance said:


> I have ran high dose gh a couple years ago. Back when HK had the good rips.  I never saw much for results at all.  I have a friend now who runs only sero. Offered me a few bottles to see how I would respond.
> 
> At this point I don't care about size and I compete in PL. Just looking for recovery from it. He says I will notice the difference after the first couple shots.
> 
> Really makes you wonder wtf is in that Chinese generic shit.


Usually they put vasopressin (anti diuretic hormone) in there.  i've also heard of cortisol being put in there.  there actually is 1 good brand of chinese gh i know of.  it's called jintropin.  it is sold in phamacies in china.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bust My Ass said:


> Usually they put vasopressin (anti diuretic hormone) in there.  i've also heard of cortisol being put in there.  there actually is 1 good brand of chinese gh i know of.  it's called jintropin.  it is sold in phamacies in china.


I just won't even go to China at all anymore.  Not surprised about the vasopressin. Thanks for the Info.


----------



## John Ziegler

Bust My Ass said:


> Usually they put vasopressin (anti diuretic hormone) in there.  i've also heard of cortisol being put in there.  there actually is 1 good brand of chinese gh i know of.  it's called jintropin.  it is sold in phamacies in china.



Jintropin sounds legit Ive heard all good things about it.


----------



## Cobra Strike

There are just as many fake jintropins as anything else....dont be fooled


----------



## brutus79

gymrat827 said:


> PillarofBalance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ran high dose gh a couple years ago. Back when HK had the good rips.  I never saw much for results at all.  I have a friend now who runs only sero. Offered me a few bottles to see how I would respond.
> 
> At this point I don't care about size and I compete in PL. Just looking for recovery from it. He says I will notice the difference after the first couple shots.
> 
> *Really makes you wonder wtf is in that Chinese generic shit.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ive had very mixed results with the stuff coming out of china.  very hit or miss.
> 
> 
> 
> sero's are just awesome tho, id love to be able to run 5iu a day for 10 wks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 6 iu seros ed for the last four months... went through a cut down to 252 and then hit npp and test to break through my 268lb plateu... gaining is much easier because if I missed a day eating heavy I didn't drop weight at all. Hit 279 last blast- 11 lbs more than I ever got.
> 
> CTS and neuropathy was a bitch. Couldn't sleep well because I would wake up with numb arms.
> 
> I pinned 18iu vial eod for three weeks and sides were intolerable but aesthetics were great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bust My Ass

Cobra Strike said:


> There are just as many fake jintropins as anything else....dont be fooled


no doubt.  thats why i always recommend getting your IGF levels tested before and during.  I guess im spoiled as i live in Shanghai so i can just walk in to the pharmacy and buy them lol


----------



## HDH

I've had good experiences with the generics from China. It just depends on who you get them from. I have probably averaged 6-7iu over the last year and it has changed the game for me. Being older really makes a difference with the stuff as well.

My hands have been fvcked the whole time too. I have run between 5 and 10iu.

It can't be any fly-by-nighters selling the stuff though. 

H


----------



## John Ziegler

Cobra Strike said:


> There are just as many fake jintropins as anything else....dont be fooled



Not gunna be sure till you get it in your hands but there are anti counterfeit fiber stickers with bar codes and ceriel numbers to reference.


----------



## tommyguns2

I run between 3-5IU/day.  I've run just about everything, the hyges (old days good, recently not), rips (old days good), kigs (always junk, IMO), blue tops (???), the greys (presently, good), and the seros (good but $$$).  Honestly, I think the real hyges, real rips and the greys are on par with the seros.  I don't think the seros are with the extra money, IMO

I pin first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.  The stuff is no anabolic, at least at my doses, but it does help keep me lean, and gives my muscles a bit more fullness.  It's worth it to me, especially at my age (approaching 50).


----------



## gymrat827

tommyguns2 said:


> I run between 3-5IU/day.  I've run just about everything, the hyges (old days good, recently not), rips (old days good), kigs (always junk, IMO), blue tops (???), the greys (presently, good), and the seros (good but $$$).  Honestly, I think the real hyges, real rips and the greys are on par with the seros.  I don't think the seros are with the extra money, IMO
> 
> I pin first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.  The stuff is no anabolic, at least at my doses, but it does help keep me lean, and gives my muscles a bit more fullness.  It's worth it to me, especially at my age (approaching 50).




sero's and rips/hyges (hyges 1-2 yrs back) were 2 different worlds for me........IDK if the sero's are worth the extra cash, but i could tell the difference.  But im younger, so it may be different when i age a bit.


----------



## tommyguns2

gymrat827 said:


> sero's and rips/hyges (hyges 1-2 yrs back) were 2 different worlds for me........IDK if the sero's are worth the extra cash, but i could tell the difference.  But im younger, so it may be different when i age a bit.



Thanks for the feedback.  I've been running the greys for the past 3-4 months, and have been pleased.  IMO, they are on par with the hyges or rips of the old days.  I'm presently running about 3.5IU/day (1 vial every 3 days), and I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## gymrat827

the sero's just wont have the water....and your wrists wont get it like they do.  

IDK how to put it.....just cleaner is a sense.  now that im poor from a house, im back to stuff from china


----------

